# Printer Lexmark X1190 on Gentoo

## themadyc

I have a problem with my printer - Lexmark X1190 on Gentoo amd64. I've tried to install it using my usual drivers (the same are here: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714&page=57 ). I've used them before on Arch Linux and Ubuntu - they've worked flawlessly.

I execute /usr/lib/cups/backend/./z600 to test it. It should print the printer model, but I get some libstdc++ errors.

```
mad@mad-gentoo /usr/lib/cups/backend $ /usr/lib/cups/backend/./z600 

/usr/lib/cups/backend/./z600: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/cups/backend/./z600)

/usr/lib/cups/backend/./z600: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/cups/backend/./z600)

direct z600:/dev/usb/lp0 "Lexmark  Lexmark X1100 Series" "Lexmark Printer"

```

Usually on Arch/Ubuntu x64 I had to copy libstdc++.so.5 file from x86 distro, but I've installed app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat, so I think there is no need for this.

Also on CUPS I get an error:

```
"Unable to start filter "rastertoz600" - No such file or directory."
```

----------

